# Review of Evolution Rock Standard by Orange Tree Samples



## donbodin (Oct 15, 2017)

When I first heard Orange Tree Samples was sampling a Les Paul, I was thrilled! This was the guitar I was waiting for in the Evolution engine. I am happy to report that it’s rockin' tones and playability exceed my expectations. With just a few chords, strumming, or playing a blazing solo, this rock monster comes to life.
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2xGKkq9




At the time of posting Evolution Rock Standard was on a special intro price of $139 (reg $179) from Orange Tree Samples: http://bit.ly/2xgoWNa

Sample Library Review received a copy of the library for review consideration.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for your review, Don. The sound of this library really stuck out as being superb to me, even among the other Orange Tree guitars. The tone is dripping with that rock sound. Just one thing: I wish I could have listened to you jam a little more with some different presets in the video since you mentioned there is a larger variety compared with prior libraries. Since you're a guitar player and you've reviewed a lot of the OTS libraries, I always look forward to reviews like this. Thanks again.


----------

